# STD testing and reporting



## Norateen

So i'm really after one bit of information here. I'm a responsible guy who likes to get STD checks every 6 months or so but have heard that if you test positive you can risk being deported.

My question is, does this happen only for positive HIV/hepatitis and Syphilis? or will this also happen if a test is positive for Gonorrhea and Chlamydia also.

Obviously with HIV etc, deportation will be the least of your worries but with more common and far less serious infections like Gonorrhea and Chlamydia I'd hope reporting and definitely deportation would not happen. I'm 99%(you can never be 100%) certain i will be all clear, but i don't want to risk deportation for the 'minor' infections so would look at other options

I'm sure i will get some sarcastic responses but i'm also sure there are a lot of people out there that are after accurate information on this topic as it isn't easy to find much info online about it.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## The Rascal

Norateen said:


> So i'm really after one bit of information here. I'm a responsible guy who likes to get STD checks every 6 months or so but have heard that if you test positive you can risk being deported.
> 
> My question is, does this happen only for positive HIV/hepatitis and Syphilis? or will this also happen if a test is positive for Gonorrhea and Chlamydia also.
> 
> Obviously with HIV etc, deportation will be the least of your worries but with more common and far less serious infections like Gonorrhea and Chlamydia I'd hope reporting and definitely deportation would not happen. I'm 99%(you can never be 100%) certain i will be all clear, but i don't want to risk deportation for the 'minor' infections so would look at other options
> 
> I'm sure i will get some sarcastic responses but i'm also sure there are a lot of people out there that are after accurate information on this topic as it isn't easy to find much info online about it.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


Go to a Pharmacy, get the over the counter medication, go home.

You don't need to give your name


----------



## Chocoholic

The Rascal said:


> Go to a Pharmacy, get the over the counter medication, go home.
> 
> You don't need to give your name


Possibly the dumbest advice EVER! You can't get meds if you don't know what you're treating!

Norateen, It's fine. I used to screen myself every 6 months at my local clinic - every sexually active person should do this, as it's the responsible thing to do! Plus lots of people are silent carriers of things like Clymidia and HPV, who will never show any symptoms and will never know they have it, unless they expressly ask to be tested for it.

They don't as a rule do an HIV test unless you ask for one. Everything else you can just ask them to do a standard screening for anything untoward. No one will say anything.

Use a more western clinic like the GMC - all the docs there are lovely.

You're being responsible and adult about it. Good for you.


----------



## BedouGirl

Chocoholic said:


> Possibly the dumbest advice EVER! You can't get meds if you don't know what you're treating! Norateen, It's fine. I used to screen myself every 6 months at my local clinic - every sexually active person should do this, as it's the responsible thing to do! Plus lots of people are silent carriers of things like Clymidia and HPV, who will never show any symptoms and will never know they have it, unless they expressly ask to be tested for it. They don't as a rule do an HIV test unless you ask for one. Everything else you can just ask them to do a standard screening for anything untoward. No one will say anything. Use a more western clinic like the GMC - all the docs there are lovely. You're being responsible and adult about it. Good for you.


Sadly, men cannot be tested accurately for HPV.


----------



## anson7788

hello, one of my friend in dubai working has a driver.few days befor doctor suggest him to do HSV 1 &2 test.then he is worried if the result is positive what the authorities will do with him? anybody pls help.


----------



## Chocoholic

anson7788 said:


> hello, one of my friend in dubai working has a driver.few days befor doctor suggest him to do HSV 1 &2 test.then he is worried if the result is positive what the authorities will do with him? anybody pls help.


HSV is Herpes - as far as I know nothing would be done. Once a person has Herpes, they have the virus in their body for life and control outbreaks using anti-viral medications. The virus is passed through skin to skin contact if the person carrying it has sores at the time.


----------



## Nomadquestion

So in the end what Happens? I've seen a few posts of people worried. I have hsv and am considering moving so will my visa get rejected? 
Also no it doesn't always show positive in a. Blood test just FYI. I had symptoms but my tests were negative 3 times. I don't want to say no to an opportunity to live there abroad, but, am I just going to be sent packing? And are you supposed to disclose this information prior ?


----------



## Chocoholic

Nomadquestion said:


> So in the end what Happens? I've seen a few posts of people worried. I have hsv and am considering moving so will my visa get rejected?
> Also no it doesn't always show positive in a. Blood test just FYI. I had symptoms but my tests were negative 3 times. I don't want to say no to an opportunity to live there abroad, but, am I just going to be sent packing? And are you supposed to disclose this information prior ?


Basically in the visa medical test, they looking for HIV/AIDS/TB/Hepatis.


----------



## expatwoman0

I am a Gynecologist from Paris working in Dubai for 10 years
There are 17 STD but only HIV is important for Residence Visa
Dr Mira
Snip>


----------



## mehranR

I have a circular sitting at my desk about reporting communicable diseases to DHA. And all STD's fall in that category. 
However I don't know what DHA will do with that information.


----------



## sagbot

I thought TB and Hepa are also on the list?



**********0 said:


> I am a Gynecologist from Paris working in Dubai for 10 years
> There are 17 STD but only HIV is important for Residence Visa
> Dr Mira
> Snip>


----------



## daveyboy1983

Im in Dubai and had 3 HIV tests due to a scare on a holiday in June.

All negative (including 1 @ 8 weeks and 1 after 12 weeks). I then started doubting the labs/doctors. Wondering would they just say im negative to avoid the hassle.

Is that my paranoia, as if i had tested positive they would have had to have reported me right?


----------



## XDoodlebugger

daveyboy1983 said:


> Im in Dubai and had 3 HIV tests due to a scare on a holiday in June.
> 
> All negative (including 1 @ 8 weeks and 1 after 12 weeks). I then started doubting the labs/doctors. Wondering would they just say im negative to avoid the hassle.
> 
> Is that my paranoia, as if i had tested positive they would have had to have reported me right?


Sounds like paranoia to me. Be happy with that.


----------



## Kjjch12

expatwoman0 said:


> I am a Gynecologist from Paris working in Dubai for 10 years
> There are 17 STD but only HIV is important for Residence Visa
> Dr Mira
> Snip>


Do you know if women can get treatment for HSV in Dubai? If it is a positive test, is this grounds for deportation?


----------



## Kjjch12

Do you know of people living and working in Dubai with it? Can you get treatment without ramifications?


----------



## MorningCoffee

Kjjch12 said:


> Do you know of people living and working in Dubai with it? Can you get treatment without ramifications?


Did you every get an answer to your question? I’m a male and seeking similar information on HSV/HPV.


----------



## Kjjch12

MorningCoffee said:


> Did you every get an answer to your question? I’m a male and seeking similar information on HSV/HPV.


Nope never got a reply on here so I called and email a number of doctors clinics over there. Have been told by doctors that it’s ok and medication is available with a prescription but I haven’t got there yet so can’t be 100% sure. Please let me know if you find any more info too!


----------



## MorningCoffee

Kjjch12 said:


> Nope never got a reply on here so I called and email a number of doctors clinics over there. Have been told by doctors that it’s ok and medication is available with a prescription but I haven’t got there yet so can’t be 100% sure. Please let me know if you find any more info too!


Thanks, and I will let you know if I hear anything. But, I’m just in the early stages of research and planning.


----------

